# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Армения. Базы данных физ. лиц Армении

## BaseSeller

Физ лица армении. Данные в формате ворда в виде резюме анкет.

Данные продаем по 2 руб за 1 анкету. Минимальная покупка - 100 анкет. 

Формат данных:  

ФИО
ДР
Телефон моб + домашний
Почта
Адрес
Места работы

Пробник: https://bit.ly/3qB6tV3

----------

